# Hogue Bantam Cocobolo Grips Finally Arrived



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

My Hogue Bantam Cocobolo grips finally arrived today. The finish is beautiful and they fit perfectly. The main reason I order them was to shorten the profile for concealed carry and they do that very well.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice looking grips! I like!


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Very nice looking grips! I like!


Thanks. They feel much better in my hand than the stock grips.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good looking piece there. The grips are much better than I thought on profile. Very good choice. That is a formidable carry. I like it!


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

The 327 2" is without a doubt my all time favorite Smith revolver.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Off to the range tomorrow to test the new Hogue Bantam grips.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Range visit went very well with the new Hogue Bantam grips. I like them considerable more than the stock grips. My hand is more secure and the checkering help even more. Overall I am very happy with the Hogue Bantam grips and give them a definite thumbs up.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good these worked out for you. I spent some time locating grips that fit me for my S&W 642 and glad I did. I practice more now and really love my range time much more. Really nice revolver you have there as well. Damn good choice IMHO. Kudos to Hogue too!


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

rickclark28 said:


> Good these worked out for you. I spent some time locating grips that fit me for my S&W 642 and glad I did. I practice more now and really love my range time much more. Really nice revolver you have there as well. Damn good choice IMHO. Kudos to Hogue too!


Thanks. I'm real happy with both the 327 and the Hogue Bantam grips. That say a lot because I've been a pistol shooter most of my life. There was just something about the 327 that attracted me to a revolver and I glad it did. It's one of my favorite guns at this time in my life.


----------

